# FINISHED THE HAIRCUT!



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

welll i went to winter clip loki for pahrump and the clippers died, so i have to finish another day

but doesn't he look snazzy.. except in the one where he's scrunching his neck and gets a dip


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: loki got a half a haircut today!*

awwwwwwwwwwww,,,so cute......


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: loki got a half a haircut today!*

What a hansome guy!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: loki got a half a haircut today!*

He is a cutie! Even with the half haircut :greengrin:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: loki got a half a haircut today!*

What a cutie!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: loki got a half a haircut today!*

i finished!! he's such a stud


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He's still cute, even with a "finished" haircut :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SDK ...it took you how long to give him a hair cut...........did you do it one hair at a time??LOL 

i'm just kidding.................... 

he looks so good and studly..................... :thumbup:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

nice pose!!! he looks so proud of his new cut!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha pretty much toth!!! im meticulous! especially when i only have one to do! hahah

i love this goat he is such a doll


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your so funny....... :ROFL: 

awwwwwwwww,,he is an eye opener.........


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

He is darling!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks.. now to clean him.. or try


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good luck............................... :shades: :dance:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Awww ! How adorable !!!! He's one cute guy ! And good job with his cut


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:shocked: Ohhhhh....look at him...he's looking good! Such a handsome boy! How old is little Loki now?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

loki is 8 months on the 7th?


----------

